# Betta problem



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

My brother's betta, Ares, has been acting really different for the past few weeks. We moved him downstairs almost two months ago and he was fine until a few weeks ago. I have adjusted the temperature to see if that was causing a problem, I have been changing the water every week. I also tried to block out two sides of his tank, thinking the movement around him was stressing him out, but nothing has worked so far. He still eats, and he still moves when you get close to the tank, but other than that, he does this all day in the same spot.







He used to sit behind the heater, but he has been doing this since last week. If you get really close to the tank and move to fast he hides.







I have been trying to figure out what is causing this behavior but I still have no idea. He seems to be healthy and eating, and the two snails are also still alive. He occasionally eats their food if he sees it. What could it be and what can I do about it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

trust you instincts. If you think something is wrong, it probably is. But those symptoms just say "unhappy" and don't tell you what to do.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Ya, that's the problem haha. I'm almost positive somethings wrong. I know my other betta, Apollo is lazy, but he doesn't act like Ares. He swims around and acts happy besides hiding sometimes. My best guess is stress, although that doesn't explain why he sits right in the front of the tank... What can I do to get rid of the stress? I have been thinking about moving him back upstairs where there is less people. Could it have anything to do with the color of the gravel? I don't like how bright it is and I wouldn't imagine a fish liking it too much either because it's bright neon. Its my brothers fish so I had to let him make the choice, perhaps I could change his mind if it might help Ares though. I also think there should be more plants so Im going to work on that too. For now, I just hope he keeps eating.


----------

